

Ask HN: What's the platform of the future? - jules

For desktop applications, do you think it's going to be Java, .NET or something else? And for web applications?
======
blasdel
It's sure as fuck not going to be Java on the desktop. Sun was one of the only
companies that could have made crossplatform desktop GUIs work, and they
fucked themselves over repeatedly. The only crossplatform GUI that's succeeded
has been the Web.

For desktop apps the present and future is native: Cocoa on is stellar and
.NET is getting better as they dogfood more. GTK isn't very good, but it's the
best you can get for Xlib — hopefully a brand-new Xcb-based library will
emerge soon.

~~~
jules
How is .NET doing on the web? It seems that many people want to deploy on
Linux...

------
maxwell
Desktop is dying. JavaScript on Jets.

<http://blog.appjet.com/2008/11/18/whats-next-for-appjet/>

